# NY Flying Flights and The Mid Island Flight Club



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

View attachment 14873


View attachment 14874


View attachment 14875


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very beautiful birds! Thank you for the great pics!

Terry


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a friend that raises modern flights.
How do you compete with them?
Keith


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Keith C. said:


> I have a friend that raises modern flights.
> How do you compete with them?
> Keith


You mean flying flights?I've never heard of modern flights.


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

I am not sure.
I thought the crested ones were flying flight and the smooth headed ones modern flights.
I was with my friend, when he bought them, about 6 years ago and the man he bought them from called them modern flights. He has all black and white and red and white ones, that look identical to the bird in the second picture.
Keith


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

*The correct terminology is a Martham flight. The guys in N.Y. called them modern flights. The second bird is not Martham flight. They are all Flying flights. The Marthams are aboput 1 1/2 the size of the flying flight and they do not fly anyway like the flying flight.They are beautiful birds and they are used in many different ways,.....show,flying and alot of short faced men use them as pumpers or foster parents.*


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Keith C. said:


> I am not sure.
> I thought the crested ones were flying flight and the smooth headed ones modern flights.
> I was with my friend, when he bought them, about 6 years ago and the man he bought them from called them modern flights. He has all black and white and red and white ones, that look identical to the bird in the second picture.
> Keith


Is your friend selling some flights?


----------



## redbrown99 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Found Flying Flight*

A beautiful pigeon landed on our windowsill two days ago and we have been trying to find the owner since. It is a black and white Flying Flight pigeon and the band reads 2156 MFC 04. Does anyone know current contact info for the Mid Island Flight Club? I tried the phone number for Ralph White, but it is out of service. If anyone has information, please let us know! Thanks . . .


----------



## jose p. nazario (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi,
I am the Treasurer for the Mid Island Flight Club. I can help you locate the owner by the band. Our bands are registered to specific members. You can call me at (631)383-3098. Thank you!


----------



## redbrown99 (Jun 2, 2010)

*Sad ending?*

Thank you for your message. I did locate someone from the club who called the owner. But the owner didn't call back for days. We were about to go away for the weekend and I didn't want to leave the bird alone.

Finally the owner called to say there was no way he could come and get the bird, and we should release it and hope it would find its way home. So we did. It seemed to fly away okay.

When we got back from the weekend, we saw a garbage bag with a box inside, left out for garbage pickup, labeled "Dead Bird". I didn't want to look inside. I am hoping that wasn't the bird. Maybe it made its way home . . .

Diane


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

rbflight said:


> *The correct terminology is a Martham flight. The guys in N.Y. called them modern flights. The second bird is not Martham flight. They are all Flying flights. The Marthams are aboput 1 1/2 the size of the flying flight and they do not fly anyway like the flying flight.They are beautiful birds and they are used in many different ways,.....show,flying and alot of short faced men use them as pumpers or foster parents.*


I was wondering where the Martham Flight terminology came from. I had a few Modern Show Flights and did use them as feeders but could not find where they were called Martham's. Thank for any help in the terminology. Joe


----------

